
Quantum cryptography is unbreakable. So is human ingenuity - hownottowrite
https://aeon.co/ideas/quantum-cryptography-is-unbreakable-so-is-human-ingenuity
======
dsacco
I'm not really sure what the point of this was. First of all, it's titular
claim is incorrect - quantum cryptography is not "unbreakable" (and nor does
that claim entirely make sense given how mature entire quantum cryptosystems
are)[1]. Components like quantum key distribution are reasonably well-studied
and do provide an information-theoretically secure solution for _key
exchange_...but that is one component of successfully secured communication.

The article starts off pretty strong with a reasonably accurate exploration
into how public-key crypto was invented in the 70s, and how quantum computers
could eliminate the RSA problem. But then it veers into this weird territory
about the government wanting to control crypto, and proceeds to talk about
criminals and terrorists typically misusing otherwise strong crypto. I'm not
sure how we ended up there...

It goes on like that, then just sort of ends with this vague point about human
ingenuity. It seems like Aeon just wanted to write a headline with the words
"quantum" and "cryptography." It's really short and didn't make any
interesting point, in my opinion.

_____________

1\. Scott Aaronson is a reasonable place to start reading about quantum
information theory/computing, and its implications for quantum cryptography in
general. Try
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2673](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2673)
instead of breathless reporting.

~~~
_jal
Yeah, the article feels like someone had a rambling conversation with a crypto
nerd in a coffee house, ranging from how things work to recent crypto-
politics, and then tossed off an article later.

I say that because I've had those conversations myself - it is hard to explain
much crypto-related without getting in to politics, because politics has
shaped modern crypto. But then you've just explained a lot of dense history,
politics and math in a bundle, and confused the heck out of someone. Not only
because it is dense, but because far more people think they understand
something about crypto than actually do. (This includes me.)

------
endorphone
I have tried to withhold negativity online generally, to good effect, however
I have to make an exception in this case: This article is somewhat fluffy and
of limited value.

I make an exception because I _really like Aeon_ , and whenever a fluffy
article makes it to the front page invariably it leads to commentators
criticizing Aeon as "pseudo-intellectual", etc. To offset this I've submitted
a fantastic recent article on "Our Quantum Problem" \-
[https://aeon.co/essays/what-really-happens-in-
schrodinger-s-...](https://aeon.co/essays/what-really-happens-in-schrodinger-
s-box)

~~~
Zigurd
"Value" these days is calculated by social media and search engine algorithms.
The article hits all the right topics, even if they don't cohere.

~~~
dsacco
I usually shy away from saying things like this, but what you speak of is a
really great way to ensure class rulership. An educated elite that
manufactures information algorithmically tuned to get views with no regard for
the accuracy of the information. What a sad feedback loop.

~~~
Zigurd
I did not say it was a good thing. Just explanatory. Now we get word salad
from the president, and 40% of the people are fine with that.

------
ctz
Quantum cryptography is not unbreakable. See, for example:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1106.3224.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1106.3224.pdf)

(Insert usual quote about the difference between theory and practice.)

~~~
dsacco
It's really disheartening to see the media proclaim things like "quantum
cryptography is unbreakable" with fundamental misunderstandings about what it
even is, how it works and what its limitations are.

------
Xcelerate
What's interesting is that we have finally pushed "unbreakable" cryptography
into a curious situation: _either_ quantum cryptography is truly unbreakable
_or_ our understanding of physics is wrong in some drastically fundamental way
(okay... or the less likely third scenario that the proof of unbreakability is
flawed in some subtle way).

Regardless of whether option 1 or 2 is the case, it's incredibly exciting
either way. Eventually we'll have unbreakable crypto or a new paradigm shift
in physics.

~~~
dsacco
The less likely scenario you speak of is the actual scenario.

